# Why a snow bear is as good as any truck mounted plow



## toiyabe

I know ya'll easterners had fun pickin' at me and defending your little truck plows. I have a photo of a parking lot berm for you, This is a berm in Truckee, now remember the snow gets pushed in to a creek, so it is actually a mite deeper. Now do you see why a snow bear plow is as good as any truck mounted plow? And a Loader and Blower is De Rigeur?
http://greatbasinguide.com/snowtruck.html

And you see why I sorta discount your "professional" status. Oh, this was not a particularly heavy winter.. This was 2000. another of our drought years.


----------



## GripTruk

How's your link doin' now?

Hey, the vast majority of us do not have direct access to your hard drive, so if you'd like to change the link to point to a picture that is on the internet, not your hard drive, your gloating would be much more effective.

-Jer


----------



## jt5019

If you honestly think a snow bear plow is as good as any truck mounted plow.....I have this nice bridge 4 sale ill even give you a discount


----------



## gordyo

I'm curious. When I was in the High Sierra's a bunch of years back at Mamouth Mountain, we had to climb down to the front door of the condo because there was so much snow. Had to be at least 5 feet. I saw huge loaders, bobcats, backhoes, enourmous truck mounted snowblowers but interestingly enough what I never saw the whole time I was there and around the town of I think it was Bishop, not one truck with a plow on it. Do they even use them??


----------



## Edgewater

What I think he is trying to say is that IN HIS CONDITIONS a snow bear would be as good as any other plow BECAUSE truck mounted plows are no good at all with that much snow.


It's like me coming on lawnsite and saying that any mower under 72 inch is no good. That may be true for me if all I mow is wide open fields, nut to a guy who works in a metro are, MY POST HAS NO MEANING TO HIM.

I hope I make sense,

Adam


----------



## easthavenplower

if we get this storm the weather people are ranting and raving about ill show you just what a small 7.6 meyers and western plow will do.post your pic here so we can see


----------



## toiyabe

*photo maybe at last*

ta


----------



## toiyabe

*ha goody*

Bring them little truck plows out west.. and push some snow.. You will do just as good as a snow bear eh?


----------



## ilhmt

I suppose that you're trying to make us believe that your puny SNOWBEAR pushed all that???? 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Quote:
Bring them little truck plows out west.. and push some snow.. You will do just as good as a snow bear eh?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yes, and much better than your little snowbear!!

Another thing. You said that pic was not a particularly heavy winter??? (In fact you called it a "drought" year.) Then why the pic unless you were amazed at something? Most folks don't go around taking pics of ordinary things, so methinks that you picked a particularly BAD snow and tried to impress us by calling it ordinary!!

No matter what you say, a snowbear is NOT comparable to any standard plow, it will never work as hard, last as long or be as dependable!! So get over it!!


----------



## Joey D

I can move more snow than that with a shovel


----------



## toiyabe

*uh,, mebbe ilhmt ya didn't unner stand*

I took the photo in 2000 for a friend of mine who taught in Arabia, his students had never seen snow.. and no, I didn't push that with my snow bear,, Crimine,, The point is that you can't use truck plows for any but the littlest jobs in the big hills cause you can't deal with the amount of snow here, thought that would be obvious... Loaders with big blades working in conjunction with blowers... Thought I said that a time or two.. look at the picture.. Usn's out here chuckle over our latte's at "Big storm hits east one foot expected"


----------



## Plow Meister

Let's just wait for John Allin to chime in here. He had plenty of puiny trucks plowing the Olympics a couple years ago.
That picture kinda looks like a drift or something. It certainly doesn't look like a machine cleared that area out. Maybe... But I doubt it.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing




----------



## toiyabe

*Ah knew it.. Plowmeister*

Ah knew someone would doubt it was real. It is not only real it is normal. Here is how snow is plowed around here. The Loader makes passes till it can't, then a blower, often a blower mounted on a 960 frame makes its passes repeatedly blowing the snow to the storage location. Now Truckee/ Tahoe gets snow. average 300 inches. That is 25 feet. Just to the west the communities of Soda Springs/ Norden average over 600 inches, That is over 50 feet of snow. Only Valdez gets more in the whole US. My home out in what I call the desert, is required to withstand only 120 lbs per square foot of snowload. That is why I can plow a mile of dirt road with a snow bear. My friend Steve 10 miles west, his house must be build to withstand 360 lbs per sq. ft . Does some body back there in the mild east understand why a snow bear is as good as a Western?


----------



## Crash935

Does some body back there in the mild east understand why a snow bear is as good as a Western?


Would put a western up against a snowbear any day. I have twisted my share of westerns and was able to finsh plowing for the night and i know that a snowbear wouldnt even have stayed on the truck.

The joke around here is that if you call our shop to have one installed, we give you the number of the other installer in town. Guess whos number he gives you? Ours!!! 

The snowbear is a personal plow, to be used to plow your driveway at a slow rate, Thats why you buy them at Lowes and not your local equipment dealer.


----------



## Radguy

Can you post a pic of the actual snow bear? I don't know what they look like. But by the looks of that last pic it looks like a giant snowblower


----------



## Boast Enterpris

I would also like to see a picture of your snowbear plow. Is this the plows that you could buy at Sams Wholesale that useses a winch to pick it up?


----------



## Grshppr

The snowbear will work great for you if your only doing a 1 mile driveway. You just get out, and angle it to the direction you want the snow to go and plow up and down the driveway until its done. For you to spend $4000 on a commercial plow is not worth it, unless you want it to last forever. Its like a homeowner buying a commercial 72" mower for his 1/2 acre property. It'll work too, and you'll never need to buy another mower again. You can actually get away with buying a cheap home depot 21'' mower.

Where commercial plows will blow the snowbear away is commercial plowing. Plowing lots for 24 hours straight.....pushing heavy wet snow...hitting the odd curb or manhole (and not breaking)....and angleing. The snowbear involves getting out and manually angleing the plow. There is no way on earth that a snow bear is as strong a plow as a commercial plow. You can't even make that statement until you do commercial plowing. 

I have actually used on about 6 years ago. My first plow was basically the same as a snowbear. It lasted about one season, and all I did was 4 very small lots. When I say it lasted, I also intend to say that it took a lot of welding and reinforcing to get it done. Not to mention these lots I do now with commercial plows and it takes me a fraction of the time.

Come up here to the Okangan and I'll give you one of my routes to do, and once you do a few dozen parking lots and drives with your snowbear, vs using a real plow I think you'll realize what we are all trying to tell you.


----------



## toiyabe

*God!! Ya'll still don't get it!!!*

Truck Mounted Plows ALL, I repeat ALL truck mounted plows are useless if it really snows!!! Don't You Guys Understand Irony??? I feel like I am talking to rocks.. You can only use trucks where it doesn't really snow,,, enough said... go back to english class. dumb dumb


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

*Re: God!! Ya'll still don't get it!!!*



> _Originally posted by toiyabe _
> *Truck Mounted Plows ALL, I repeat ALL truck mounted plows are useless if it really snows!!! Don't You Guys Understand Irony??? I feel like I am talking to rocks.. You can only use trucks where it doesn't really snow,,, enough said... go back to english class. dumb dumb *


what is your point to this thread? to TROLL for heated answers? I am sorry buddy but snowbears are pieces of ****, no way around it son, you cant polish a turd forever.

*I am officially calling you out, lets see pics, either put up or SHUTUP! *


----------



## Toby

What he is attepting to relate is that since a truck plow is useless in huge amounts of snow, the commercial plows are just as useless as a snowbear.

We can further this idiotic presumption by stating a frying pan duct taped to the front of a truck is just as good as a snowbear.

Have to love these intelligent discussions.

Regardless, if one of those "huge snowfalls" turned into a plowable event I would rather have a Meyers than the flimsy snowbear.


----------



## lownrangr

> _Originally posted by Toby _
> *We can further this idiotic presumption by stating a frying pan duct taped to the front of a truck is just as good as a snowbear.*


Well, I'd rather use a large sauce pan. I can push lager quantities of snow. But the duct tape does work well. LOL, just kiddin


----------



## bcx400

*This is great*

I just got back from 24 hours of plowing, and am laughing my ass off reading these threads.


----------



## plowwannab2003

wow all of you people with your big fancy trucks and big fancy plows and obviously your BIG EGOs don't get what the guy is trying to say. He is saying that truck plows (Fisher,wester,boss,snowbear,ect....) are only good fro certain amounts of snow. Say it snowed 5 feet i would love to see someone wit a f-350 or chevy 3500 plow that. yeah can't be done gotta use a loader or backhoe. I have a friend who has a snowbear and our other friend has a f-250 with 8 ft fisher MM and they aregued the same thing. low and behold they both plowed the same amount of now (2 feet). all you peple need to read a little better and maybe a little slower and you might understand...or you could just be living out in the back country and never got a chance to go to school but whatever the preference the guy was just tryin to make a point. you all don't have to be like 5 year olds about it. have a nice day.


----------



## easthavenplower

yaaaaaaaaaaaaa darn it and just so yo uknow when we get a foot of snow on the cost its usually accompanied by higher tides high winds so on top of the foot of snow we deal with flooding now post the pics clown


----------



## Plow Meister

> _Originally posted by plowwannab2003 _
> * He is saying that truck plows (Fisher,wester,boss,snowbear,ect....) are only good fro certain amounts of snow. Say it snowed 5 feet i would love to see someone wit a f-350 or chevy 3500 plow that. yeah can't be done gotta use a loader or backhoe.*


All I can say is remember the Buffalo blizzard last year? What, 7 or 8 feet of snow at one time? Plenty of truck mounted plows worked that storm. Sure, it took 2 weeks to totally dig out but pickup trucks with plows did most of the work.

All in all, a Snowbear is good for a couple things...

1. A personal plow for up to a large driveway and some extremely light neighborhood plowing.

2. A satellite dish.

3. Front balast.

4. A wind breaker

5. A bug shield.

Any more uses? I am kinda stumped right now.


----------



## toiyabe

*Say you get a normal storm*

an inch an hour for four days. You can move the snow on the road or the parking lot with anything. The problem is that soon you have a pile of snow the truck can't move.. 1x24 x 4 = 96 you don't get two weeks. Your loaders are working 24 hours, you plan to hit each residence or business at least twice a day. At the end of the storm you had better be close to caught up.. then you spend a few days getting ready for the next normal storm. The reason I am having so much fun with this is that ya'll get so defensive. "OH Yeah, My wienie is big too!!" Look at the picture. That is a normal berm.. Do you have the equipment to build that, on each of your customers properties?


----------



## Crash935

Do you have the equipment to build that, on each of your customers properties?

YUP!!!! Do you?


----------



## Plow Meister

Buffalo got that snow in 24 hours, not 4 days.

Enough bantering back and forth with you. I think everyone else here is done with you also. Send me a note when you have been plowing, salting, and removing snow PROFESSIONALLY for 12 years and maybe I will waste more time with you.

Til then... Cheers


----------



## Grshppr

My meyers can easily build a berm like that.  

I think the point that you aren't getting......that every one is trying to get through YOUR head is that a snowbear will do ***** compared to a commercial blade plowing parking lots.


----------



## t4dodge

> _Originally posted by Big Nate's Plowing _
> *attached image*


LMAO


----------



## t4dodge

*Re: Say you get a normal storm*



> _Originally posted by toiyabe _
> *an inch an hour for four days. You can move the snow on the road or the parking lot with anything. The problem is that soon you have a pile of snow the truck can't move.. 1x24 x 4 = 96 you don't get two weeks. Your loaders are working 24 hours, you plan to hit each residence or business at least twice a day. At the end of the storm you had better be close to caught up.. then you spend a few days getting ready for the next normal storm. The reason I am having so much fun with this is that ya'll get so defensive. "OH Yeah, My wienie is big too!!" Look at the picture. That is a normal berm.. Do you have the equipment to build that, on each of your customers properties? *


----------



## plowwannab2003

i have a question for toiyabe. why the he** are you refering to you weinie on a snowplow site?


----------



## t4dodge

> _Originally posted by plowwannab2003 _
> *i have a question for toiyabe. why the he** are you refering to you weinie on a snowplow site? *


Might have something to do with his "an inch an hour for four days" comment...

Anyhow, this whole BS session over this and that is just simply lame... The guy is not comparing apples to apples here...

It's like saying that since the product in this thread http://plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13835 failed so miserably in 4 inches of snow, that all truck mounted plows will fail as well...

If you try to fight ignorance with common sense, you'll always walk away confused and pissed off... Remember everyone, it's just the internet... The good, the bad and the -well- what we got here in this thread...

BTW: My 17 year old Fisher rig is a POS since Santa Claus just called and told me not to bother coming up to plow him out this season... Something about his place has real snow and I'm not good enough for him... Crotchedy old *******...


----------



## vector6

*toiyabe*

I think i know what toiyabe means, 
unless you have been to Tahoe in the winter months you wont understand.
that area gets massive snows.. in the winter along I-80 when your traveling and it's snowing they have mandatory stops where they (the state road?) stop every vehicle and it's mandatory you either have 4WD or chains on, no chains you cant go any further till you install them.
if you dont have chains too bad, there's always someone selling them for an outrageous price.
this is up in elevation best i can remember somewhere around 4000 ft ? truckee, Donner pass area and they stop the whole road, for the chain check no way around it.

I can say that ive been there, seen the snowfall amounts and kinda know what he means. with that much snowfall you do see alot of endloaders and big plows, and those huge blower trucks.


----------



## GreginAlaska

"Truck Mounted Plows ALL, I repeat ALL truck mounted plows are useless if it really snows!!! Don't You Guys Understand Irony??? I feel like I am talking to rocks.. You can only use trucks where it doesn't really snow,,, enough said... go back to english class. dumb dumb"

People use plows up here all the time...I gues it doesn't really snow in Alaska.


----------



## jrich01

id like to see a pic of this snowbear?


----------



## DIESELRAM30

I'll tell you what that dodge you got parked in front of the snow birm is definitely usless without a plow. And i find that funny you talkin all this smack but again where is your plow?


----------



## Toby

Bring it back!

toiyba reminds me of the guy last year who kept insisting he was going to put a plow on his Jeep Grand.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=5200


----------



## westernmdlawn

Okay everyone... I think that you guys are thinking about two different products with the same name. Is this possible? One product is a light duty, cheap plow that is available at Lowes or Sam's Club, etc. - not a commercial duty plow with hydraulics. 
The other product is some type of machine designed to build berms like the one in toibabes picture. Is this possible? If the dumb azz would post a pic of his "snowbunny... er I mean snowbear" we could probably solve this whole problem.


----------



## toiyabe

*I dunno*

most of the guys I know that plow snow aren't illiterate.. maybe different back east. I explained carefully two different things.. snowbear plows as a truck mounted plow with their limitations. and the limitations of truck mounted plows. as evidenced by the attached photo. There be a wierd lack of discrimination between the two points.

Again, real slow.... One can plow the snow with anything.. Maybe the problem is ya'll can't even concieve of the snow storage problem in the big snow country. Plowing ain't the problem. It is what you do with the plowed snow that is the problem. Large CAT loaders, Large truck Blowers are owned by each and every large contractor. They run 24 hours a day.. Remember I said 96 inches in 4 days is a normal storm.. Not a big one... I think your defensiveness comes because you don't comprehend how big a big storm is, it ain't Buffalo. Like John Coulter coming back from Discovering Yellowstone and trying to tell people what he saw.. They just laughed at him. If you wanted to learn, I would be happy to tell you.ya'll don't, ya'll just want to defend your positions. but jesus ya'll be thick..


----------



## JohnnyU

What I don't understand, is why you started out praising the snow_*****_ plows, but now you turn around and say that they are all useless.

I've been to tahoe, I used to live not far from there, it is bad, but is definately not as bad today as it used to be. If you want to BS, go ahead, but don't try to change your story once you are called on it.



> it ain't Buffalo


Someone got an A in geography

_Sorry, I had to twist that a little_

I guess you just know more about snow that the rest of us. Please, educate the rest of us ignorant low-landers.

This reminds me of the 'professional' in the loader, from the Buffalo thread...


----------



## ford250LDMaster

come down to CT i wanna see if you can make piles like this


----------



## easthavenplower

yea go to neboysplowing pics thread in snowplowing discussion son does your snow bear do that i doubt it buy the way thats my red truck in the pic in that thread i just talked about so its time to see yours junior


----------



## gt_racer50

When I first started plowing 5 years ago, I bought a Snowbear. In the Cols Ohio area we do not get that much snow. I was just starting out and did not want to spend 4k on a plow for just a few accts. I now have a Meyers, but back to the snowbear, It worked fine, I never plowed more than 4 or 5 inches with it. I plowed a 2 hour apt complex and a 47 patio home complex. It does not back drap worth a crap, you have to plow forward and then backdrag. You have to get out and manualy change the angle which is a big drawback. They were never made for commercial type work and never sold as such. I have thought about installing it on one of our extra trucks like a salt truck and just use it for straglers or left over tracks I'm sure it could be used for something instead of sitting there rusting. It could never be used for a big snow for the initial plowing. but if I broke down it might get me out of a jam as well. Just my 2 cents worth since I have a little experience with a snowbear.


----------



## toiyabe

*Refering to the photo*

That is my point. That tain't much of a pile, go back to my photo. Remember two topics here, one, snow bears, two, plowing big snow... don't confuse them.


----------



## Snoworks

Can anyone say, give me a break!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Toiyabe - You are the best. No one makes bigger or better piles than you! Actually no one should even compare themselves to you. 

I hope this helps with your ego problem!

As far as a moderator letting this post go on for this long, shame on you all. This thread is embarrassing!

Chuck B.


----------



## PROPJCKEY

Shame on me for commenting on this drawn out topic.
Toy.....your plow is embarrassing and you should go to the "little kids" snow plow link whatever that is. As far as I can tell, this site is for pro's to gather info on "big boy" plows. Maybe, if your good, santa will bring you a REAL blade for Christmas. Till then, keep on posting pics of other peoples work.....justmake sure you give the proper credentials.

-Jeff-


----------



## ford250LDMaster

lets get one thing straight here

My Pic

Commercial use western 7.6

a real plow and not a toy

a real commercial plowing contractor that knows a thing or two about the snow bizz.

i don't have to get out of my truck to angle the blade.

and your pile was done buy a real plow and not that toy your using

my pile is over 6 ft tall and 12 ft deep by 50 ft long son

so stick all that in your pipe and smoke it

i guess the next thing your going to say is you can plow at 30mph plus like me with that peice of tin on the front of your truck


----------



## 440trk

Wow...this is a funny thread.
I'm new here, so I'll apologize in advance if I step on anyones toes...It's not intentional.

I belive what Toiyabe is saying, is that you need more than just a truck mounted type plow(regardless of manufacturer) to handle the type of snow he encounters in Tahoe. He is in no way stating that the SnowBear moved even a single inch of that pile behind his truck. All he is saying, is that in a situation where a pickup mounted plow is NOT feasible to use....the Snowbear is equal to any other truck mounted plow. Well...if it's not feasible to use ANY truck mounted plow...they are ALL equally useless in that situation. In reality...he's playing with words to make it sound like the Snowbear is equal to any other plow. It's all in how he's wording it. Read between the line, and you will see that in reality, he is NOT compairing the Snobear to any other plow.


Now I really need to commend "Big Nate's Plowing" for making me nearly pass Iced Tea through my nose when I saw that beating a dead horse gif....LOL!! THAT'S just too funny!


Hope I didn't offend anyone, as I have found this site to be most helpful.


----------



## toiyabe

*Perhaps a touch of civility*

Building codes give an idea of snow fall. Out in the "desert" where I live building code requires a snow load of 120 lbs per sq. ft. 10 miles west at Steves house, 360. 15 miles west of my house where the photo was taken. 450 lbs per sq. ft. I am curious, what is it at your location. I am able to use the snowbear as I live in the "desert". A description of conditions in the "desert" I live at 6,000 feet in the Sierra Nevada. I get about 15 feet of snow per season. I plow about a mile of dirt road with a Snow Bear mounted on an old suburban. I have used the plow for seven years. I bought it for $1,100 at a warehouse store. I plow every 6 inches, which in a storm cycle is about every 6 hours. The only problem of consequence has been the winch motors which are made by Superwinch.

Some of you still haven't figured that I discussed two completely different things, plowing with a snowbear on my ranch road. And Commercial plowing of large spaces. If you think I discussed commercial plowing with a Snow Bear, you can understand why I roll my eyes.. Some of you understand completely, and I tip my hat, and would invite you out to go skiing if I was more than a humble emu farmer


----------



## Toby

No offence toiyabe but what you fail to understand is that a snobear is an inferior plow regardless what you are plowing.

Perhaps you should find a homeowner forum where you can discuss at length the benefits of various homeowner equipment.


----------



## ford250LDMaster

so we went from 30FT of snow per year to 15FT????


do us a favor and take your wonder snobear to the homeowner plowing site where you belong.this site is for contractors not little kids that shovel grand dads driveway for 2 dimes and a penny


----------



## slowpoke

Hey Guys,

Cool down... He's just saying that in his conditions my Dodge 2500 would be useless and I agree.,

If toyibe were to bring his oversize tonka toys and Huge blowers east he would find that we would all plow circles around him.

So... different strokes for different folks... All I really care about is that my equipment works very efficently for the conditions that I work in, which are quite different than some folks just 100 miles away.
*but on the same token to question anyone's professional status is a little silly. * .... and maybe unprofessional


----------



## toiyabe

*ford250LDMaster..*

Good civility..The east is a curious place, you can drive from Boston to Atlanta and it all looks much the same. Drive from Richmond to Columbus, Ditto.. If you drove from Portland Oregon to San Diego you would see an enormous variety of geophysical landforms. Same with snow conditions. As you move from the west slope of the Sierra at 6-7000 feet the snow depths drop. It is called the rainshadow. My home lies 15 miles east of the crest, we call it the banana belt, or "desert" as it gets "only" about 15 feet of snow compared to the 50' + 15 miles to the west. hence the building snowloads. Thought that might clear things up.. oops..My first post explained my plowing conditions. You didn't read it.. did ya? I drive to Reno each day... It is like driving to Florida, seldom snows,, pleasantly warm, While Truckee can be nippy. Western Geography makes life interesting..


----------



## classicman

I didn't get a chance to reply or post to this thread earlier, because I was busy plowing the snow as it came, making sure my clients were satisfied with the work I did, performing preventative maintenance on my equipment (I THINK it's a Western, but it could be a Meyer or Boss--doesn't really matter, what does/did matter was the uppy/downy/lefty/righty). Oh, and picking up some new accounts because some of my competitors weren't doing the above... they might have been busy posting to this thread... I will say this about truck mounted equipment. I can pretty much guarantee that in most snow conditions, a check can be picked up far more efficiently when the plow is attached to a pickup truck than hauling a** down the road in some thundering bulbous heavy equip. Don't take me too serious, just having a little fun here.payup


----------



## festerw

*Re: ford250LDMaster..*



> _Originally posted by toiyabe _
> *Good civility..The east is a curious place, you can drive from Boston to Atlanta and it all looks much the same. Drive from Richmond to Columbus, Ditto.. If you drove from Portland Oregon to San Diego you would see an enormous variety of geophysical landforms. Same with snow conditions. As you move from the west slope of the Sierra at 6-7000 feet the snow depths drop. It is called the rainshadow. My home lies 15 miles east of the crest, we call it the banana belt, or "desert" as it gets "only" about 15 feet of snow compared to the 50' + 15 miles to the west. hence the building snowloads. Thought that might clear things up.. oops..My first post explained my plowing conditions. You didn't read it.. did ya? I drive to Reno each day... It is like driving to Florida, seldom snows,, pleasantly warm, While Truckee can be nippy. Western Geography makes life interesting.. *


I just have to chime in 15FT of snow is a 180 inches and we usually get anywhere from 130-150 inches here with the lake effect storms and I see plenty of truck mounted plows doing just fine.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

OK, THIS IS A SNOBEAR, IT HAS A HREW TUBE FRAME AND NO POWER ANGLE, IT IS LIFTED BY A 1000# WINCH


----------



## toiyabe

*festerw*

That sounds right, at 180" I use a snow bear.. 10 miles west light trucks don't do too well

Old Ford?? Are there chains on your truck? You are plowing at 30 with Chains? Or you don't use chains? That is interesting, With a light truck like that, unchained you couldn't plow here. Even chained you couldn't shed our cement fast enough to avoid getting deflected into the oncoming lane if not clear across. the road. You would meet lots of new people.. EMT's Highway patrol etc.


----------



## toiyabe

*I know I saw a Meyer around here some where*

Mebbe down here


----------



## ford250LDMaster

i plowed the blizzard last winter which was a storm total of 26 to 30 inches.plowed just fine in open parking lots.now i know thats not your great 30 ft oh sorry now its 15 ft of snow in a season near you.chains WTF do i need chains on my truck buddy?? 

i don't know anyone that plows giant parking lots doing 5 mph around here.


i guess this is what PS has become in a short few months.very sad to see they let these dumbA$$ people in here that no nothing about real life plowing


----------



## ebaron

You have to admit those marketing guys got it right at snowbare or snowbunny or whatever that is. Look how easy it is just walk out and angle your plow in your shortsleeve shirt. (no wind or snow to be concerned about, no sir). Just angle it in June before the snow flies and you won't even get cold! Do they by any chance build those in Mexico???? 

My 1964 John Deere 110 HP garden tractor even had a hydraulic lift! (Still works too). But you know, the 8' Fisher does it a little quicker.


----------



## QMVA

I understand .

He means that even though a snowbear is a piece of crap it is still as good as other plows because their all worthless.


----------



## easthavenplower

somebody please get rid of this thread it aggravates me more and more but i just have to read it cause its so rediculous.


----------



## QMVA

in Tahoe


----------



## The Boss

What an idiot! No wonder why he's banned. Thank You Chuck and Moderators!:salute:


----------

